# A general gelatin leaf to liquid ratio



## chef guidi (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok just a quick question, maybe a bit obvious to some people but altho it says professional chef under my name i am still at college so i dont know everything like this yet, i just need to know a general ratio for setting jellys sweet or savoury with nothing suspended in them or anything like that, using leaf gelatin and not like rubber bullets, its for a salmon dish im working on and i want to have it with a bit of beetroot jelly and it occoured to me that i could get a recipie but not a reliable ratio to apply to any other dish/jelly i may want to attempt, thanks for the help.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Well to help you out , here is a good thread with alot of info.
[h3]Gelatin conversion[/h3]
I usually look at it like this : packet of knox = 7 grams = 3 sheets.

Petals.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

For mousses:
1 leaf gelatin to 100 grams base (fruit puree etc) and 100 gr whipped cream

for gelles, 1 leaf to 200 grams base

1 leaf bronze is equal to 1 leaf gold or 1 leaf silver, that is, they all have the same binding capacity.  Gold is the purst form and the highest bloom strength, so the leaves are smaller, silver is next, and bronze last.


----------



## chef guidi (Mar 13, 2012)

ah thank you, thats exactly what i was looking for, i undertand that bloom is the measure for gelatin strength but how is that reflected in the final product if strength isnt the same as binding capacity do you just mean how rubber like or unlike it is?


----------

